# Participate in devworx Astute Contest and Win Sony Xperia U smartphone



## Prabal Pratap (Jun 18, 2012)

Digit devworx brings you a chance to prove your expertise in developerWorks Platform. Take devworx Astute Contest by completing 3 simple steps and win exciting prizes like Sony Xperia U smartphone , Micromax Funbook tablet, Apple iPod Shuffle, Philips SHS3800 Headphone, Max Payne PC Game, Digit T-Shirts and many more.

Click here to participate.


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

